# OMG- The Apprentice



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 28, 2005)

Do any of you watch it ??? This season is sooooo damn good!!

But tonight takes the cake !!!!! Team Excel failed so bad with the
exception a few on it- so he sends them back to the hotel, & other 4
that were responsible for  losing soooooooooooo badly - he fired
ALL 4 at the same time - the looks are there face was PRICELESS...
hell I was in shock - I still am!!


----------



## user4 (Oct 28, 2005)

haha, i've never watched it... but sometimes i want to because i hear they are so funny (well i find it funny when they fire people like its nothing)... lol


----------



## n_j_t (Oct 29, 2005)

It was the cab ride that cracked me up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just wonder how long the Aspiring Corporate Weasel Deathwatch will go on before someone tells them the four aren't coming back.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 15, 2006)

'kay so the new season has started and is it just me or is this the hottie mchottie season?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dude, that guy tarek is SOOOO cute! he looks so much like orlando bloom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not to mention the british guy sean and cutie pie michael! umm... hellloooo nurse!!!


----------

